# Tusc river



## Bitten by a pike (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone fishing the tusc new phila area i have been laid up stuck in the house sick as hell. Want to get out this weekend and hit the river if its low and producing. If anyone has a clue let me know.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

The river definitely isn't down yet. Last time it came down some, I tried to catch a few on the next rise. The fish were there, but the water had already muddied to less than 6" of visibility. All I could do was spook a couple fish in shallow water to tell me they were there. Give it a try, and you might be surprised.

Joe


----------



## the angler (Oct 13, 2007)

where are some goood spots you are allowed to fish never really hit the river ......i heard you have to pay to fish by the dover ski ramp now ???


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

the only thing that they charge for is to launch a boat at their ramp ( used to have a metal box to put money in ...) haven't been there for about a year , make sure you lock your vehicle !!!


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Cant wait til the river comes down. Been driving me bonkers seeing it up over the bank everytime i go by.


----------



## Bitten by a pike (Mar 18, 2011)

so i got out fishing saturday fished a local pond for bluegill for bait and went to the river near the water treatment plant off washington st. in dover. water was high still fished it and i was shocked the first hour i was there both poles were going nuts had 6 or so fish on but only landed 2 a nice 6 pound flathead and a nice 34 inch fish that i dont know what it was im going to search around cause its killing me not knowing what i caught . but all in all it was a great day out figures its raining today


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

were u up stream or down from the falls. How do u feel about the city putting that fence up on the other side. I was told that if i had a boat they would let me thru.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

The river is still a couple feet or so over typical summer level, but running almost as clear as it gets at any point in the year. Managed 3 smallies on a short trip, largest being about 17.5" or so. All near the top of a shore line eddy.

Joe


----------



## Bitten by a pike (Mar 18, 2011)

i fished down stream from the falls near the big storm drain tunnelbut you can walk the road a little bit more at the end is a trail and there is a break in the fence i walk it all the time then cross the railroad track bridge to get to the other side right where sugar creek meets tusc


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

thats the best spot in tusc county if u ask me, caught a 25lb blue cat half dozen channels, smallies and pike in one sitting a couple years back. bout 15 fish in one day. just a lot of work getting back there anymore.


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm curious about the 34 inch fish you caught. What did it look like? Was it a bowfin? 

I've heard of a few very unusual species in the Tusc. and I'm trying to gather as much info on them as I can. I personally witnessed a burbot caught in Dover a couple years ago. Strangest fish ever.


----------



## Bitten by a pike (Mar 18, 2011)

i know what you mean bigbasturd its good fishin back there couple years backit was a good season for the pike 

yea riverrafter im an idiot it was a bowfin it was just the first one i ever caught and pictures i have seen where just a different color and had the decoy eye this one didnt then today i got another at beach city dam


----------

